# Sick nigerian dwarf goat herd. Help!!



## Jenniferlamar70 (Apr 4, 2022)

Hi all. I'm new here but dealing with a bunch of things right now. I've had my herd of nigerian dwarf goats for a few years. Recently I added some new babies from the original breeder I bought the rest of my herd from. About a month after getting them we started getting scours. Took them to the vet. Baby had a fever. Got the antibiotic excede. That stopped the scours. But then more babies got sick. Excede works. But it always comes back when returned to the barn. During this time I found what I believe is lice also. Treated m6 herd with cylence. Next morning one of my babies had a goopy eye. Flushed with antimicrobial eye gel. Looks to be improving. Ordered some sanitizer for our barn. Going to give our whole her the antibiotics at the same time and only return to the barn after sanitizing. Has anyone here ever dealt with anything like this? I'm exhausted and overwhelmed. Love my goats and I'm doing the best I can to keep them healthy. I clean daily. Offer fresh hay and water daily. Loose minerals are available at all times. Lots of forage. Barn has plenty of ventilation. I'm at a loss why we keep dealing with theses issues. Thanks.


----------



## Country-girl-at-heart (Apr 4, 2022)

Have you run fecals to check for parasites or checked their eyelids for their Famancha score?


----------



## Jenniferlamar70 (Apr 5, 2022)

Country-girl-at-heart said:


> Have you run fecals to check for parasites or checked their eyelids for their Famancha score?


Haven't done fecals yet. First appointment at the vet they said it wasn't necessary as she had a fever. They felt it was some type of infection. Famacha was a 3 or 4. All the animals are still running around playing, acting normal. Eating and drinking. We have another vet appointment coming up. Going to request a fecal anyways.


----------



## hoovesgalore (Apr 5, 2022)

hope you get everything sorted out it sucks when this happens we always quarantine when getting new goats and have you tried permectrin for the lice?


----------



## Jenniferlamar70 (Apr 5, 2022)

theanimalgal said:


> hope you get everything sorted out it sucks when this happens we always quarantine when getting new goats and have you tried permectrin for the lice?


Thank you. Yes we kept them quarantined. Symptoms started after moving them from the house out to the barn. I haven't tried permectrin yet. We had the cylence on hand so that's what we used.


----------



## rachels.haven (Apr 5, 2022)

*permethrin.
Cylence is pretty nice. If it doesn't work, maybe injectable ivermectin might, maybe go with the "plus" option to knock out anything else.
Honestly, they look terrible and they have a lot of ground to cover to not be dead.
Get the vet to run a fecal. Check for coccidia and any surprise worms, asap! Look for off bacteria. Be aggressive treating the results because that picture of the one kid looks like you are nearing the point of all or nothing.
I honestly wish you luck and caution you, that some vets are idiots and would have the same results treating goats hanging dead at the processor awaiting cutting and packing.
Always, always, always with goats start with that poop if you don't know what's going on.


----------



## Jenniferlamar70 (Apr 5, 2022)

rachels.haven said:


> *permethrin.
> Cylence is pretty nice. If it doesn't work, maybe injectable ivermectin might, maybe go with the "plus" option to knock out anything else.
> Honestly, they look terrible and they have a lot of ground to cover to not be dead.
> Get the vet to run a fecal. Check for coccidia and any surprise worms, asap! Look for off bacteria. Be aggressive treating the results because that picture of the one kid looks like you are nearing the point of all or nothing.
> ...


Oh she is the only one with an eye like this. I was worried maybe she had rubbed her face on the clyence and got some in her eye. I cleaned it out really good and have been using vetericyn plus antimicrobial eye gel since this post. It's looking back to normal now. I dealt with lice last spring. We free range and live in a wooded area. Lots of wildlife. I figured lice wasn't abnormal this time of year? My issue is completely getting rid of the diarrhea. We have been dealing with it for weeks. The antibiotics work and stop the diarrhea. But then when returned back outside it comes back. Makes me think there must be something out there. I've ordered some coccidia treatment/prevention just in case. The babies are definitely not near death. They still drink around 10 oz a bottle. They eat hay, run and jump off your head. Super active. But obviously if we can't figure out the diarrhea dehydration will become a concern. But of coarse everything has to come at once. I made an appointment with our vet to do a fecal. Hopefully they will have some more input.


----------



## rachels.haven (Apr 5, 2022)

Jenniferlamar70 said:


> Oh she is the only one with an eye like this. I was worried maybe she had rubbed her face on the clyence and got some in her eye. I cleaned it out really good and have been using vetericyn plus antimicrobial eye gel since this post. It's looking back to normal now. I dealt with lice last spring. We free range and live in a wooded area. Lots of wildlife. I figured lice wasn't abnormal this time of year? My issue is completely getting rid of the diarrhea. We have been dealing with it for weeks. The antibiotics work and stop the diarrhea. But then when returned back outside it comes back. Makes me think there must be something out there. I've ordered some coccidia treatment/prevention just in case. The babies are definitely not near death. They still drink around 10 oz a bottle. They eat hay, run and jump off your head. Super active. But obviously if we can't figure out the diarrhea dehydration will become a concern. But of coarse everything has to come at once. I made an appointment with our vet to do a fecal. Hopefully they will have some more input.


Check for coccidia.


----------

